# motor oil consumption



## mf915 (Mar 14, 2005)

i have a '92 stanza. I recently have the engine rebuilt - after something broke off (maybe the timing chain gear, not the chain itself), causing damage to engine (valves, piston, etc).

Since then, I notice the engine is consuming maybe 1.5-2 quarts every 4000 miles or so. I don't know how much it's consuming prior to the engine rebuild. 

Is it considered excessive ? 

I don't see oil leaking under the car, nothing in coolant, and no smoke from tailpipe. 

Thanks


----------



## jakewash (Jan 16, 2006)

If no leaks then that is definately excessive. My 270,000km motor doesn't burn nor leak that much. I would say the oil scraper rings are not working right and that you might want to address this with engine rebuilder as it should be warranty repaired.


----------

